# The Timeshare Store Cancelled and Removed my DVC Listing



## Miss Marty (Mar 17, 2009)

*
Submitted a DVC listing to The Timeshare Store Orlando Florida*

In February, and had one low offer of $66 per point. that I refused.
I told TTS that I originally paid $1750 plus closing cost from them.
A few weeks later an agent called, to tell me that The Timeshare Store 
had "Canceled and Removed" my "DVC" Disney Vacation Club Listing. 

I asked why?

The agent, stated that it was overpriced at $2000 for a 25 point contact 
& that if others seen the ad they would want more money for their points.

All I wanted was to get back what I paid and (TTS) sales commission.
I can see where DVC points are renting and transferring for much less 
but Has Disney Vacation Club lost its value? (since going with RCI)

I still can not believe that The Timeshare Store simply rejected my listing
especially after it was on the market & on their website for a few weeks.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, Marti. That is strange. Those small contracts usually go for more money than the larger ones. 

The hardest hit resales I have seen are Vero Beach. 

I think the downward trend on price is mostly the economy. I wish DVC would have dual affiliated with II and RCI both. That way the membership would have still had access to all the Royal resorts in Cancun and the Marriotts and Westin.

What would really be neat would be if Marriott, Disney, Westin, Sheraton, Hilton, Hyatt, and the Royals, etc., formed some kind of mini system between their brands - wow. I think more people would own one of those if they couldn't exchange in so easily with something they bought super cheap.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 17, 2009)

It is odd, but I think you can see their point. They have a business to maintain, and while certainly not the most customer friendly decision, it does make sense. If they allow people to place listings above the market, their deal flow suffers.

And yes, IMHO it is based on the overall economy, not directly to the switch to RCI. All timeshare brands have seen a drop in price, and while DVC has fared better than others with an approx 10-20% drop, other premium brands are seeing drops closer to 30-50%.

Did they suggest a different sales price?


----------



## icydog (Mar 19, 2009)

*Try DVC by Resale*

Try Shontell Crawford at info@dvcbyresale.com. I've bought and sold a couple of contracts with her. I find her to be responsible and professional. I am going to send her a copy of your post. I hope she can help you. 
 Marylyn Carlyle


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 23, 2009)

which DVC resort was it with?

Both BWV and BCV are still selling for more than OKW or SSR.

that say got $70 a point for 50 points with OKW in Dec. the sale price going resale for the DVC points have got down.

(oh the $70 a point contract - was surpose to be $65 a points - the buyer actually offered more so they would get it)

here is who I used

http://www.resalesdvc.com/

they try to price things to move. So they are less than other resalers. 

now this was back in dec - the prices have gone even more since then.


----------



## icydog (Mar 23, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> which DVC resort was it with?
> 
> Both BWV and BCV are still selling for more than OKW or SSR.
> 
> ...



Spicey, Did you send this from your phone? I can't understand what you are saying. Are you saying you were able (or someone else) to get an OKW contract for $70 a point for a 50 point contract and that the buyer (you?) offered more so it would pass ROFR??


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 23, 2009)

icydog said:


> Spicey, Did you send this from your phone? I can't understand what you are saying. Are you saying you were able (or someone else) to get an OKW contract for $70 a point for a 50 point contract and that the buyer (you?) offered more so it would pass ROFR??



yes.

the price I listed was $65 a point for 50 points. (was selling my OKW)

the price was offered was $70 a point for 50 points.

believe Jaki though that was strange. they actually called me - when did not answer the email immediately. (my home computer no longer works - so can only use the work - and lately it has problems)

another offer I took at $65 for 190 points (had two contracts) - dvc brought that one back. So then DVC was definitely enforcing ROFR for OKW. 

the $70 per point for 50 points went thru ROFR, the $65 per points for 190 points did not.


----------

